# Transmutation im Nordend



## Kilala (9. März 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Alchi Kollegen,

gerade hat ein Spieler im Handelschannel nach einem Alchi gefragt, der [Transmutieren: Äonenleben zu Äonenfeuer] beherrscht... ich persönlich beherrsche noch keine einzige der Nordend Transmutationen, aber diese wäre äusserst rentabel auf meinem Server :-)

Woher bekomme ich denn die Rezepte für Transmutationen? Gibts das als Fraktionsbelohnungen irgendwo oder lerne ich das "zufällig" beim Brauen von Elexieren?!? Hab ich denn eine Chance, als Elexier Meister auch ne Transmutation zu erlernen?.. auf der Scherbenwelt war das ja noch möglich ^^ hatte eben mal bei den Rezepten/Berufe bei buffed nachgeschaut, aber da ist überhaupt keine Nordend Mutation vermerkt.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Auskünfte!


----------



## domes (9. März 2009)

Neue Transmutationen lernst Du per Geistesblitz beim transmutieren (relativ häufig); neue Elixiere/Fläschchen beim herstellen derselben ebenfalls per Geistesblitz (relativ selten).


----------



## Kilala (9. März 2009)

heisst: ich muss die alten Tranmutationen machen (urleben--> urwasauchimmer), um die Nordendtransmutationen zu erlernen?

ich hatte auch noch nie nen Elexier- oder Tränkegeistesblitz bis jetzt... und das, obwohl ich schon via Nordend-Forschung so viele Rezepte gelernt habe, dass ich selbst da seit neustem nix mehr dazulerne -.- ich bin ja schon relativ lange full skill, und dennoch- kein Geistesblitz weit und breit


----------



## domes (9. März 2009)

Du lernst relativ früh "Titan transmutieren" vom Lehrer - wenn Du das einmal machst hast Du eigentlich schon deine erste Elementartransmutation. uns so weiter...


----------



## Freakypriest (31. März 2009)

JeeBo schrieb:


> Ich hänge meine Frage gleich mal an diesen Thread an. Kann es sein das Geistesblitz bei den Ur-Sachen nur in der Scherbenwelt kommt? Ich mach jeden Tag eine Transm., die Äonen hab ich schon alle, da dachte ich, ich versuch auch noch alle für die Ur-Sachen zusammen zu bekommen. aber ich hab noch über 10 Versuchen noch keine einzige neue endeckt. (Stehe in Dalaran)



Soweit ich weis ist das auch so. Allerdings war die chance auf endeckung neuer Rezept wesentlich geringe als heute.
Ich selbst habe in den letzten 20 versuche 1neue BC transmutation endeckt


----------



## noizycat (4. Mai 2009)

Also lernt man die BC Transmutationen wirklich nur durch BC Trans.? Frage, weil ich die BC Fläschchenrezepte nach und nach beim Herstellen von Nordendzeug gelernt habe .... ok, transmutiere natürlich auch nicht so oft, wie ich Elixiere braue ...


----------



## Syrras (4. Mai 2009)

Naja einige Rezepte gibts schon von den Fraktionen z.B. Konsortium hat Urerde zu Urfeuer wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, aber hast du das Konsortium auf Ehrfürchtig?

Einfach einzelne Rezepte bei Buffe, oder wowhead nachschlagen und schauen ob man qualifiziert ist.

Die Nummer qualifizierten Leuten die Rezepte abzukaufen geht seeeehr ins Gold.
Da kannste gleich Urmacht verschenken in OG...


----------



## Albra (6. Mai 2009)

scherbenwelttransmutationen einzig durch urX-transmutieren (geistesblitz) und evtl ruf bei fraktionen wie sporregar, den anhängern des cenarius in den marschen) oder konsortium
nordendtransmutationen einzig durch äonenX-transmutieren 
für eine äonentransmutationsentdeckung muss man mindestens einmal titan transmutieren um einen entsprechenden geistesblitz zu bekommen
ansonsten acis recept liste runterladen scannen und nachschauen was fehlt und wie man es bekommt


----------



## noizycat (7. Mai 2009)

An die Rufsachen habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordler71 (1. Januar 2010)

domes schrieb:


> Du lernst relativ früh "Titan transmutieren" vom Lehrer - wenn Du das einmal machst hast Du eigentlich schon deine erste Elementartransmutation. uns so weiter...




Hallo

Hab mal ne Frage dazu, wie ich die Äonensachen lerne, hab bereits 360 Saronitbarren in Titan getranst, ohne auch nur eine Entdeckung zu machen, also 45x ich denk mal das kanns doch nicht sein oder. Seit Patch 3.3 geht das ja ohne Abklingzeit.

Danke zum voraus für eure Tipps


----------



## Dark_Lady (1. Januar 2010)

die lernst du meine ich beim transen von Äonensachen - und die erste Äonentransmutation kam entweder vom Lehrer oder durch die alchemistische Forschung Nordends.


----------



## Hechtot (1. Januar 2010)

Hi
Kann es auch sein das der Geistesblitz Level abängig is ? 
Hab nähmlich auch schon einige Titanbarren transmutiert und nichts endeckt (lvl 69)
Oder weiss jemand ob die Geistesblitze verringert wurden und dafür der CD weggenommen wurde ?


----------



## Saotendo (2. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte auch schon zig mal Titanbarren transmutiert. Allerdings war mein Skill noch unter 450.
Habe eben mit Hilfe eines Gildenkameraden auf 450 geskillt und dann einen Fürstenzirkon transmutiert und dann kam meine erste Transmutationsentdeckung. (Äonenschatten => Äonenleben).
Also braucht man anscheinent den Max.-Skill. Mein Level ist zur Zeit 75.


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Januar 2010)

Nordendforschung tuts auch.

Ich z. B. Behersche schon alle Transmulationen was das Äonen Zeugs angeht und einige Grundsteine zum Schleifen kann ich auch schon.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2010)

Ich als Elexierspezi hab fast bei jeder Transmutation eines "Epic-Gems" einen Procc, was mich auch sehr wundert.


----------



## Izara (27. April 2010)

hordler71 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage dazu, wie ich die Äonensachen lerne, hab bereits 360 Saronitbarren in Titan getranst, ohne auch nur eine Entdeckung zu machen, also 45x ich denk mal das kanns doch nicht sein oder. Seit Patch 3.3 geht das ja ohne Abklingzeit.
> 
> Danke zum voraus für eure Tipps


doch das kann sein ^^ auch wenn der beitrag jetzt ewig lang her ist.. ich hab letztens mehr als 600 barren transmutiert und dabei nicht eine einzige entdeckung gemacht -.- DAS regt auf, auch wenn die blöden barren dann ins AH wanderten.


----------



## Psalmensang (28. Mai 2010)

weiss jemand, ob die per Geistesblitz erlernten Transmutationen bei Spezialisierungswechsel (von Transmutation auf Tränke oder Elixiere) verlorengehen/vergessen werden?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> weiss jemand, ob die per Geistesblitz erlernten Transmutationen bei Spezialisierungswechsel (von Transmutation auf Tränke oder Elixiere) verlorengehen/vergessen werden?



Nein gehen sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiningone (22. Juli 2010)

Gut möglich, dass mit dem Wegfall des CDs auf Titantransformationen auch das Erlenrnen von Transmutations-Geistesblitzen weggefallen ist.


----------



## Metonor (30. Juli 2010)

Die Blitze bleiben nach dem Wechsel der Spezialisierung auf jeden Fall erhalten.
Bekommt man die Transmutionsblitze nicht nur mit der Trans.Spezialisierung?

Die Elixierblitze habe ich alle mit "*Alchemistische Forschung Nordends"* bekommen.


----------



## 19Chico73 (3. August 2010)

Ich bin schon immer Elixier Alchi und habe alle Transmute Geistesblitze erlernt.

Zu Anfang mittels Saronit in Titan, später dann durch herstellen Epischer Steine.

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher aber ich glaube durch Forschung Nordends hatte ich damals keine Transmute Geistesblitze bekommen.


----------



## Nymph (13. August 2010)

einfach epics transen (kommt bei mir so bei jedem 2. mal ein blitz)...oder mit seeehr viel geduld metas (rentabel) oder titan (eher unrentabel bei uns) transen^^


----------

